
You Think You Screwed Up? Have I Got a Story for You - wheels
http://babblingvc.typepad.com/pjozefak/2010/12/you-think-you-screwed-up-have-i-got-a-story-for-you.html
======
quanticle
I understand that the author can't divulge too many details, but its those
very details that make stories distinct and interesting. Without those
details, the accounts read like generic advice from any business book: "Know
your people." "Understand who your real customers are." Et cetera.

------
jbermudes
We always need to keep in mind the bigger picture. Sure he made some poor
decisions wrt business and relationships, but he probably always had a roof
over his head and never went hungry. In first world countries if your startup
fails, you can always go get some corporate job. If your crops fail in some
poorer nations, you'd starve.

Suddenly it seems a lot harder to truly "screw up"...

